# Mounting Flood to round Pole



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Need to mount a large 2x2 60 pound flood to a round wood utility pole 20ft up. Don't know of any premade curved floor flange type things? I was basically thinking of either skimming the pole a bit in center and putting floor flange on then use spacers on outer 4 holes making is solid, then screw in a 90 degree rigid then mount slipfitter and mount ?? Any other ideas?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*so far*

Ideas and images so far


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Need to mount a large 2x2 60 pound flood to a round wood utility pole 20ft up. Don't know of any premade curved floor flange type things? I was basically thinking of either skimming the pole a bit in center and putting floor flange on then use spacers on outer 4 holes making is solid, then screw in a 90 degree rigid then mount slipfitter and mount ?? Any other ideas?


I am doing this Monday and have done it before. The light has a little bracket that is about six inches wide. I drill the pole and bolt the bracket with a thru bolt and then drive two lag bolts in it. The light survived hurricane force winds. That rigid ninety works too.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would check with the light fixture manufacturer and see what they suggest. They do make curved light brackets


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*post*

take a pic when you finish. How do you keep it from possibly rocking? the thru bolts. You drilling all the way through the pole? Those up there are like $150 and up


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*funny*



Dennis Alwon said:


> I would check with the light fixture manufacturer and see what they suggest. They do make curved light brackets


It's funny you say that, I just called my lighting guy and he said just go make up your own with a piece of rigid and floor flange. He said he would feel bad selling me an "official" bracket system for $150. We have done lot's of business with him and I appreciated his tip/honesty


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have taken some 2" GRC and mounted it to the pole and extended it above the pole a bit. Then used a 2" slipfitter. Works great, is cheap and solid as hell.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.rabweb.com/product.php?product=BWC18


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Doesn't look like it but it is solid as hell and gives it a bit more height.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Ill be using the inverse square law to start selling these at 20ft up


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What brand light is it- pictures---- It helps to know to answer the question.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Cletis said:


> It's funny you say that, I just called my lighting guy and he said just go make up your own with a piece of rigid and floor flange. He said he would feel bad selling me an "official" bracket system for $150. We have done lot's of business with him and I appreciated his tip/honesty





BBQ said:


> http://www.rabweb.com/product.php?product=BWC18


If you are going to do it .......do it right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What brand light is it- pictures---- It helps to know to answer the question.


Its 23" sq dual 200 watt induction flood


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Its 23" sq dual 200 watt induction flood


Wtf? Mine is a 1000 watt metal halide with pole mount bracket


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Its 23" sq dual 200 watt induction flood


I cant believe that an induction would weigh 60lbs


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

nolabama said:


> Wtf? Mine is a 1000 watt metal halide with pole mount bracket
> 
> View attachment 17558


You guys are allowed up transformer poles?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

That's Entergy's light. I pulled over and took the pic for Cletus. I use xformer poles at work. You can't?


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope were not technically supposed to go up them around here


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

It happens non the less but were not ment too


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Friday*



electricalwiz said:


> I cant believe that an induction would weigh 60lbs


Well, it was friday at end of day and you know how big awkward things can feel heavier at that time. I'll check this morning again


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> It's funny you say that, I just called my lighting guy and he said just go make up your own with* a piece of rigid and floor flange*. He said he would feel bad selling me an "official" bracket system for $150. We have done lot's of business with him and I appreciated his tip/honesty


...when using a floor flange on a wooden pole, how do you intend on feeding the light?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't use Zink hardware on green (treated) poles, especially the new ones, it eats them up.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*WP*



360max said:


> ...when using a floor flange on a wooden pole, how do you intend on feeding the light?


WP jbox just below it and run sealtight to it with a disconnect


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cletis said:


> WP jbox just below it and run sealtight to it with a disconnect


Why don't you use SO cord and h taps like a normal person?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Why don't you use SO cord and h taps like a normal person?


That seems a bit hack, kinda. It does sound cheaper. Remember, this is 3 phase delta, ungrounded here


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cletis said:


> That seems a bit hack, kinda. It does sound cheaper. Remember, this is 3 phase delta, ungrounded here


I have never seen it done another way.


----------

